# Branson, MO BBQ competition in May?



## smokingfrank (Apr 15, 2013)

Has anyone been to the Branson, MO BBQ competion in the past. Are any of you plannning on the attending the May event. Was it a good experience and worthwhile event to attend?

Frank


----------



## jarhead (Apr 23, 2013)

Didn't know they had one.

Got a link to it?


----------



## smokingfrank (Apr 24, 2013)

http://bransonconnection.com/branson-mo/news/BluegrassBBQFestival_1023.html

This is what I could find. My wife and I are going in May.

Frank


----------



## jarhead (Apr 24, 2013)

I know about that one. It's not a competition. It's location is inside Steal Yer Dollar City. (Silver Dollar City)

I've heard that they have all you can eat ribs and a rib eating contest. Don't know.


----------



## show me smoke (Apr 29, 2013)

It is not kcbs..anyway..do not remember seeing that on the contest list.


----------

